# Input Feld auf Inhalt prüfen



## schiieech (11. Juli 2002)

Hi!

ich will ein Formular Checker in mein Gästebuch einbauen, der nicht mit JavaScript läuft. Mit JS hatte ich so eine Überprüfung gebaut:

mailat=email.indexOf("@");
if ((mailat==-1) ...

d.h. damit hat er überprüft, ob im Feld "email" ein "@" vorhanden ist und dann hat er eine if-Abfrage gestartet.

Aber wie löse ich das am besten mit PHP?
Hab bei PHP.net leider noch nix passendes gefunden...

thnx, schiieech


----------



## methodus (11. Juli 2002)

schau nochmal bei php.net bei eregi(), der erste usercomment stellt einen regulären ausdruck dar um eine email vollständig auf richtigen syntax zu prüfen. der müsste auch funktionieren

wenn du etwas rumguckst findest du vielleicht sogar noch nen komplettes script.

und hier sage ich nur:


----------



## d4k4 (11. Juli 2002)

```
if strpos($email, "@"){

}
```


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Juli 2002)

http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.strpos.php


----------



## Samuel (11. Juli 2002)

// this function returns the ultimate answer to the life, the universe and everything 
int ultimate_answer(void) 
{ 
    sleep(years2secs(7500000)); 
    return 42; 
} 

per anhalter durch die galaxies   ? ;-)


greetZZzz


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Juli 2002)

> per anhalter durch die galaxies ?



ja, das wurde in den folgenden threads auch schon erkannt:
http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=20219
http://tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=19844
und irgendwo gab's noch einen, aber den find ich nicht wieder.

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass meine signatur offtopic produziert.


----------



## schiieech (11. Juli 2002)

vielen dank!!
ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!!


----------



## Act of Fate (11. Juli 2002)

*oder das hier...*

Diese Funktion überprüft eine E-Mail auf Format, d.h: ob vor @ noch zeichen stehen und was nach dem @ steht, also ob provider.de angegeben wurde!!!


```
function checkmail($email) {
	if (eregi("^[0-9a-z]([-_.]?[0-9a-z])*@[0-9a-z]([-.]?[0-9a-z])*\\.[a-z]{2,3}$", $email, $check)) { 
		if(getmxrr(substr(strstr($check[0], '@'), 1), $validate_email_temp)) { 
			return true;
			}
		if(checkdnsrr(substr(strstr($check[0], '@'), 1),"ANY")){
			return true;
			}
		}
	return false;
	}


$check=checkmail("test@test.de");

if (!$check) echo "Falsch"; else echo "Gültige E-Mail";
```

Code-sChnipsel von php-resource


----------

